# Want to help Army.ca?



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Mar 2009)

All,

A number of users have suggested that a donations page or "tip jar" would be useful for the site. At the risk of sounding like I have my hand out, I've created a donations page. The last thing I want is for people to feel compelled to pay for Army.ca - we're a free site and we will continue to run that way or not at all. So please, don't feel obliged to give.

However if you'd like to help out, I'll do my best not to turn you away.  If you're willing and able, please take a moment to consider making a donation. Details and an donation button are available here:

http://Army.ca/donate

Now for the good news. I'd like to show my thanks by sending a new Army.ca embroidered Stormtech fleece jacket to the highest donor. Only one of these was ever made, and it makes a nice spring jacket. I've included a couple of photos below. I'll send out the jacket to the top donor as of noon on 01 April 2009. (No, this is not a joke. )

Thanks to all who continue to support the site in a wide variety of ways!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Mar 2009)

What!!  ....Swag that I don't have yet?..............*counting pennies as I type*.


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Mar 2009)

Damn...and here I am, trying to save money for HLTA...have to see what I can spend...


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Mar 2009)

Nice Mike, just when I figure out that I have no money, you decide to post this up.


I'll see what I can do, just the same.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Mar 2009)

No worries guys, like I said there's no need to feel pressure here... if you can, great... if you can't, I completely understand!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Mar 2009)

Thanks to all who've donated to date, it's been very helpful! I've been very pleased with the response, and just wanted to show my apprciation - thanks!


----------



## mariomike (22 Mar 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks to all who've donated to date, it's been very helpful! I've been very pleased with the response, and just wanted to show my apprciation - thanks!



Thank you, and the Directing Staff, Mike!


----------



## Marshall (22 Mar 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Thank you, and the Directing Staff, Mike!



Seconded. 

I do not know if I would have went through my application process to the CF anywhere as easily without all the help I obtained on these boards. I will definitely keep the subscription coming until this site (hopefully never) shuts down. haha. 

EDIT: PS: I have a Credit Card as of sometime this week.. who knows what you will get..


----------



## geo (22 Mar 2009)

Mike,

Excluding our annual subscription fee, I think you should do the same thing as you did when it was time for your new server last year (?).  Will gladly send cash your way for special projects & upgrades to keep the dark days away.

Chimo!


----------



## ltmaverick25 (23 Mar 2009)

Mike,

Just a suggestion, that fleace thing looks pretty cool.  It may be worthwhile to have a bunch of those produced and sell them at a profit and use the proceeds to help with the site in addition to the donations.  Just an idea.


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Mar 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> Just a suggestion, that fleace thing looks pretty cool.  It may be worthwhile to have a bunch of those produced and sell them at a profit and use the proceeds to help with the site in addition to the donations.  Just an idea.




And the start up money to invest in the production, comes from where?

dileas

tess


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Mar 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> And the start up money to invest in the production, comes from where?
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Your beer fund tess


 ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Mar 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Your beer fund tess
> 
> 
> ;D




Ahah,

You mean the empties, after the investment from my beer fund!

 :blotto:

dileas

tess


----------



## medaid (23 Mar 2009)

Mike how come only one of these were ever made? I can see them selling well in Tan/Coyote Brown and OD colours


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Mar 2009)

Probably a PROMO ITEM hence why only one was made.

 ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Mar 2009)

It was a trial run... I wanted to see what the quality/cost etc. was like. They're pricey to make - around $70 each for the quality fleeces - so as tess pointed out ordering any number would bleed us dry pretty quickly... I think we'd have enough money to order 3-4 right now but then we wouldn't be able to pay our bills. 

I suppose if we had enough interest I could go into the red to order a few... sales would bring us back into the black if they occurred fast enough.


----------



## tango22a (24 Mar 2009)

Mike:

Will take one (1) in XXL . Even willing to pre-pay when price is established. Will also include contribution to operating funds.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## geo (24 Mar 2009)

Mike....if people are interested in the fleece... do an advance sale to nail down interest AND committment.  Colours & sizes have always been a problem when dealing with an item of clothing.  How many kitshops are stuck with odd sizes that no one can wear ?


----------



## Journeyman (24 Mar 2009)

What size is this one?


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Mar 2009)

Yeah I'd like to have one myself.


----------



## Yrys (24 Mar 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I suppose if we had enough interest I could go into the red to order a few... sales would bring us back into the black if they occurred fast enough.



OR satisfy first the people that are willing to pay, then receive it after ?
With people that are willing to pay at least more then half first, to have 
a sufficient numbers to orders ?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Mar 2009)

JM, it's listed as a Medium, but it looks pretty roomy... Sounds like there may be some interest here... I'll take a look at some options and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Mar 2009)

Mike, make it a pay first thing.

I know I want one, .....xxl.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Mar 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Mike, make it a pay first thing.
> 
> I know I want one, .....xxl.



You fatty

 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Mar 2009)

I'd like one too, can I trade in my CP Gear Certificate for one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm pretty sure I'd need a small but depending on how "roomy" they are, maybe an XS.  We need a fit chart comparison.  For instance, if you take size small at (insert store/brand name here) you'll take a small (or XS or M) in this.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I'd need a small but depending on how "roomy" they are, maybe an XS.  We need a fit chart comparison.  For instance, if you take size small at (insert store/brand name here) you'll take a small (or XS or M) in this.


Or you can just send in your measurements.  I'm sure they wouldn't be used for evil purposes!  ;D


----------



## ltmaverick25 (24 Mar 2009)

Told you so, I did  

I will also be happy to pre pay for one, once the details are worked out, and throw in a donation as well.


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Mar 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Told you so, I did
> 
> I will also be happy to pre pay for one, once the details are worked out, and throw in a donation as well.




And remember, we have an annual membership  that nets you all kinds of neat goodies!   :nod:

dileas

tess


----------



## ltmaverick25 (24 Mar 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> And remember, we have an annual membership  that nets you all kinds of neat goodies!   :nod:
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Haha, here I was beefing up my post count to try and become a subscriber!!  I had no idea how it worked.  Anyway, you have twisted my arm and convinced me  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Mar 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Haha, here I was beefing up my post count to try and become a subscriber!!  I had no idea how it worked.  Anyway, you have twisted my arm and convinced me  ;D









LTMav,

Thank you, really thank you!!!

You see folks, it's not about me.   It's not about Mike and the site.

But think about the Moderators, those kids.  I forsee a day when they can not play anymore....._sorry, I did not mean to break down_...a day when I will not hear the laughter, as they can't gather around backslapping each other, on the latest Verbal warning.

A day, where the joy is taken away from a Moderator, when he or she can not say "this thread locked".

People, I know you can not sit there in front of your screens, hovering over a key board, and witness a part of this sadness.

Please think about the site....But think about our sweet, endearing, little Mods.

dileas

tess


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Mar 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> Or you can just send in your measurements.  I'm sure they wouldn't be used for evil purposes!  ;D



Even that can be misleading.  Some people will want a loose fit while others may want a more snug fit.  Besides, don't you know that women's sizes are fictitious??  I probably wear about 4-5 different sizes depending on where I'm shopping.


----------



## Lil_T (24 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Even that can be misleading.  Some people will want a loose fit while others may want a more snug fit.  Besides, don't you know that women's sizes are fictitious??  I probably wear about 4-5 different sizes depending on where I'm shopping.



This!  Having to try everything on is a pain.  I'm an XS at some places (thank you vanity sizing) and a LG at others - WTF?  It bothers me that some women's clothing manufacturers have simply started making clothes for women that don't have breasts.   :-\


----------



## medaid (25 Mar 2009)

Mike I'm a lg and I'd love one in OD or Coyte Brown colours.


----------



## Journeyman (25 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ...don't you know that women's sizes are fictitious??


...whereas men's bragging size is the truth!


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...whereas men's bragging size is the truth!



Well, we like to be consistent.  We lie about our ages, too.


----------



## geo (25 Mar 2009)

Men on the other hand don't lie.... though we may exagerate a little bit 
( Ask a fella what he thinks 6 inches are > ) 
( Ask a filly what she thinks 6 inches are > )


----------



## Lil_T (25 Mar 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Men on the other hand don't lie.... though we may exagerate a little bit
> ( Ask a fella what he thinks 6 inches are > )
> ( Ask a filly what she thinks 6 inches are > )



:rofl:

touché


----------



## c_canuk (3 Apr 2009)

I mentioned this in another thread...

I've got a Dell Precision 420 that I"m using as a file server that is soon to be replaced... it's got 512MB Rambus (800MHz), 500GB 2 Drive Raid Stripe, dual 800MHz PIII, Gb Nic.

I don't know if you lease webspace or host your own, but if you got a use for it I'll send it to your free of cost.

It's been running for about 5 years non stop since I bought it, but very light load, mainly file storage for my home media center and a text based lobby server for XWing Vs Tie Fighter.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the offer c_canuk, I appreciate that. That is a pretty decent piece of hardware, at least for it's day. I was tempted to take you up on the offer... maybe run it as the dedicated mail server or something like that, to help take the load off.

My current "plan" is actually to investigate hosted services (a colocated server). Our biggest problem right now is our connection. We're on dual DSL lines but out in the boonies so neither is getting phenominal speeds. If I can lease a better connection in an offsite datacenter somewhere that will improve things dramatically. So... if anyone knows of a good hosted solution, please let me know! I've done a bit of research but nothing has really jumped out at me so far.

Oh, and our very own Recceguy hit the high mark for donations, and snagged the Army.ca fleece. Thanks again to all who helped out, and a special thanks to Recceguy for his generosity!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## tango22a (4 Apr 2009)

Mike:

Are you still looking into getting more made up?

If so, I will take one (1) in XXL and will pre-pay and include a donation to Army.ca!!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Apr 2009)

Hi tango22a,

Still looking at that as an option, but haven't placed an order with my supplier just yet.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## tango22a (5 Apr 2009)

Mike:

IF you do order I would prefer OD or Coyote.
Let me know soonest and I will send a cheque ASAP.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------

